# Health Safety Statement



## pup (1 Aug 2008)

Hi, what is a health safety statement and how do I get one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cinders (1 Aug 2008)

Have a look at the Basis website: =

and the HSA website: http://www.hsa.ie/eng/


----------



## RiskAverse (1 Aug 2008)

Hi PUP
A health and safety statement is a legal requirement for all workplaces over a certain no. of staff (5 i think but check).lots of companies and or freelancers will do it for you for what normally is an expensive fee. if you are a large business with lots of staff it  pays but for small companies you might be better off doing it yourself. The health and safety authority have a good and helpful website.  check out this link. www.hsa.ie/eng/FAQs/Safety_Statement_and_Risk_Assessment/ 
I believe insurance companies are now insisting on it and i have been told that it will affect a payout in a claim situation if you have or don't have one. In a small company you know the risks better than anyone so save yourself some money and spend a day identifying the risks yourself and putting it down on paper.


----------



## Kerak (2 Aug 2008)

A safety statement is required by all places of employment, the only exemption been construction related employers with 3 or less employees. It may exist on its own within a small company or in more complex situations become the bases for a Safety Management System( SMS) which can expand up to IS18001 / Safe-t-Cert standards requiring external 3rd party certification.

It is a document/ set of documents with sets out an employer’s policy on safety in their workplace.
It identifies hazards with in the workplace, decides the level of risk there is and sets out the control measures that they will put in place, resource and enforce to minimise the risk to their employees.

It is a legal requirement and should be professionally produced with the full and active assistance of the employees.

Cost- a previous poster says they are expensive( so is legal advice, accountancy advice), and yes some "free lancer" may overcharge, as in any profession. 

However my approach has always been based on 
 1. The turnover of the company
 2. The severity of the hazards been dealt with.

The real cost is in implementing the control measures decided on, and maintaining them. i.e upgrading fire protection, PPE, training, replacing old equipment, supervision.

A sensible approach is to deal with the major hazards and riskiest items first. have a plan, with  1-3-5 year milestones. 

If engaging a Safety Professional to assist, do it with the intention of forming a relationship, not just buying a package/once off.
Make sure the professional is suitable qualified and experienced - competency is a key item, at min they should be CMIOSH.( Chartered Member of the Institution of Occupational Safety and Health)

Some major players, use very junior staff and a cut and paste approach and charge large fees.

Min to expect is 
1.      out line of service to be provided and quotation
2.      initial visit, hazard identification and risk assessment, all areas
3.      draft review, 2nd visit to tidy up
4.      presentation of Safety statement to Director Level
5.      Introduction of Safety statement to staff in a training situation.
6.      ongoing review and updating-- new legislation change in equipment or process.

Do not's
1.      buy one over the phone arrives by email 
2.      borrow one and copy 
3.      go off half arsed and make a hash of it

Do's 
1.      Use professional advice / assistance
2.      make sure all areas are included
3.      make sure staff buy in to the control measures
4.      resource the control measures

The HSA website, NISO website all have good advice.

all the best and “be sensible, its safer”.


----------



## Henny Penny (5 Aug 2008)

Try contacting your local city or county development board - they usually subsidise the cost of having a health and safety statement prepared.


----------



## pup (5 Aug 2008)

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## DavyJones (5 Aug 2008)

I run a small business and had to get a H & S statement. It cost €450 including meeting with H & S consultant. I couldn't just copy one as  some of the things we had to cover where specific.


----------



## pansyflower (5 Aug 2008)

Is a company's safety statement private or may customers ask to see it? Do customers have a right to see it?


----------



## DavyJones (5 Aug 2008)

pansyflower said:


> Is a company's safety statement private or may customers ask to see it? Do customers have a right to see it?




AFAIK yes. You are required by law to have one (with coniditions mentioned already).


----------



## Kerak (6 Aug 2008)

The company’s employees have a right to see, understand and be consulted on the safety statement.

Its normal practice to display the policy page (opening statement signed by MD/CEO and dated) in public location.

Any incoming contractor who has to work in  or on your premises or with your staff should be supplied with your  S/S and you should obtain theirs and review( in order to see if there are any conflicts , also to assure your self of their standards).

A HSA inspector also has the right to see the safety statement.

It is also normal practice for larger companies to regularly review suppliers safety statements, risk assessments, sample documentation.( as part of the contractor management procedures, required as part of an effective safety management system) Failure to supply these when requested will where I am concerned move that supplier so far down the list that they may as well not exist.


----------



## pansyflower (13 Aug 2008)

So if I asked say Tesco for a look-see are they obliged to show it?
[I have this thing about emergency exits.]


----------



## Kerak (13 Aug 2008)

I suspect that the policy page is probably displayed in and around the customer services desk.

A company the size of Tesco are likely to have a comprehensive safety management system, which due to it size, and technical nature it would not be practical to show to every customer, but you can always ask.
( A safety statement/ policy is there to protect the workers and staff of a workplace in the performance of their duties, its likely to include protections and procedures for "visitors"/ customers as well.

As for fire exits etc, while locally there may be a problem with how they are maintained etc, I very much doubt you would find them to have to few or wrongly located fire/emergency exits. 

What is your problem with the particular fire/emergency exit?


----------

